# What should I do if my boss refused to accept my resignation?



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

I have my 2 weeks notice but she refused to accept it, she wants me to stay for another month. But my new job will be starting in 2 weeks!Anyway it was my last day yesterday I am planning not to show up there anymore. But what if they text me telling me to go in to work, how do i reply their texts? Do I just reply like this, "I won't be coming anymore. My last day is at 19 September" ??!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

WinterFox said:


> I have my 2 weeks notice but she refused to accept it, she wants me to stay for another month. But my new job will be starting in 2 weeks!Anyway it was my last day yesterday I am planning not to show up there anymore. But what if they text me telling me to go in to work, how do i reply their texts? Do I just reply like this, "I won't be coming anymore. My last day is at 19 September" ??!


Make sure your boss knows, on no uncertain terms, that you don't agree with staying there for a month, you have another job, and that you won't be coming in after your two week's notice.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

WinterFox said:


> I have my 2 weeks notice but she refused to accept it, she wants me to stay for another month. But my new job will be starting in 2 weeks!Anyway it was my last day yesterday I am planning not to show up there anymore. But what if they text me telling me to go in to work, how do i reply their texts? Do I just reply like this, "I won't be coming anymore. My last day is at 19 September" ??!


The two weeks notice is the only mandatory thing. If your boss wants you to stay for a month, tough, she has no right to make you. Like you said, you're not going in now that your last day of the 2 weeks was yesterday. Doesn't matter how many times they text you; either don't reply to them, or, tell them the situation and make sure they know exactly what's happened/happening. Good luck with your new job, though. roud:


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Contact HR and also look up the policies. Where I work, salaried employees need to give a month's notice if they want to get their vacation accrued paid out and also leave on good terms. That month's notice is pretty much unheard of in the industry and recruiters\headhunters are surprised that they require such a long notice. 2 weeks is standard. If your boss is not competent enough to make a transition in 2 weeks, that's their problem, unless there's a specific HR policy against it. I'm assuming you live in the United States? If so which state you live in? Most states are at will employment which means you could basically say FU and just walk out (not advisable to do so). Unless you have a contract binding you, you're pretty much good to quit whenever.


----------

